# Bits To Drill Holes In MDF



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm about to make a tenoning jig from 18mm MDF board. I'm getting a 16 speed 195-3645rpm 550W floor pillar drill at the end of the week. I have had a look around the net but to be 100% sure, I'm asking on the forum.What type of drill bit should I use to drill out the holes? Also correct technique to avoid splintering on the exit side of the hole? I could only find one book on getting the most out of using the pillar drill. Are there any net resources about how to use them, techniques?
Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

Peter,
almost any good bit will work just fine with mdf. The blowout problem on the back side is avoided by using a sacrificial board underneath your work piece. This is the normal method of avoiding blowout. Go to lumberjocks.com and enter pillar drill in the search box. This will take you to more than a few projects and discussions on the drill and usage.

Enjoy, 
Dan


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Peter,
I work with MDF daily. It is extremely easy to drill with SHARP bits of most any kind. MDF creates so much dust, that in some cases it can resemble smoke. It has actually set-off my smoke alarm on past projects - if the dust collection wasn't running!
All of the tenoning jigs that I've ever used were for table saws, but quite often the mate to the tenon - the MORTISE; is created with drill-type apparati. I will be interested in what responses you get from other forum members on this regarding a pillar-drill / tenon making application.
My other comment is that MDF is fairly fragile and doesn't hold-up well for things with moving parts and repetitive motions. Bolt holes tend to "wallow-out", corners deflect and edge connections are often more trouble than they are worth. It does, however; take adhesion (glue) quite well - if not used for tensile applications. OH YEAH, one other thing: Browse the web for "Matthias Wandel". He is in Canada and is one of the smartest and innovative woodworkers I know of. He can be accessed for specific questions via email and seems always willing to help! Good Luck!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Any sharp drill bit will do. Use a backing board to avoid tearout. Other than that, it's pretty basic. I'll let others opine on the benefits and downfalls to using MDF as jigs.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Peter,
> I work with MDF daily. It is extremely easy to drill with SHARP bits of most any kind. MDF creates so much dust, that in some cases it can resemble smoke. It has actually set-off my smoke alarm on past projects - if the dust collection wasn't running!
> All of the tenoning jigs that I've ever used were for table saws, but quite often the mate to the tenon - the MORTISE; is created with drill-type apparati. I will be interested in what responses you get from other forum members on this regarding a pillar-drill / tenon making application.
> My other comment is that MDF is fairly fragile and doesn't hold-up well for things with moving parts and repetitive motions. Bolt holes tend to "wallow-out", corners deflect and edge connections are often more trouble than they are worth. It does, however; take adhesion (glue) quite well - if not used for tensile applications. OH YEAH, one other thing: Browse the web for "Matthias Wandel". He is in Canada and is one of the smartest and innovative woodworkers I know of. He can be accessed for specific questions via email and seems always willing to help! Good Luck!


OK thanks. " Many people try to "play with the cards they are dealt", but I try to "win with the cards I am dealt". I like your quote


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cocheseuga said:


> Any sharp drill bit will do. Use a backing board to avoid tearout. Other than that, it's pretty basic. I'll let others opine on the benefits and downfalls to using MDF as jigs.


I was reading up a bit regards drilling MDF, one site made mention of splintering.
I posted my question, it did then occure to me to use a backing board to avoid tear out.
It just wouldn't do to drill through the MDF into the cast iron table  Never mind, think I've a way to go learning woodwork . Also googled using MDF for jigs quite a lot of info and opinions.
Pete.


----------

